# What's the best fillet knife?



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a cordless fillet knife. What model do you guys use and which do you think is the best?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

north 14

I have an American Angler, I like it except for the fact that getting the blades locked in it is a devil. Can be a real pain and it's not just mine, I have tried others of the same brand. Also, personally I would stay away from the brand without a point at the end of the knife, they are round at the tip instead. I like the point on the end, seems to help quite a bit when you take out the rib bones and filleting the skin off. I have owned an electric Rapala in the past and think they are the best, but also the most expensive, mine got tired and quit, then I replaced it with the American Angler.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My friend has the American Angler and it seems to work well, although he always has to make sure it is charged. I have the Rapala, which is corded, but comes with accessories to use 110 V, as well as 12 V with a cigarette adapter and alligator clips to use directly on a battery.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

This year I bought the new Rapala cordless fillet knife and I really like it.

It comes with two battery packs, and the charger will discharge the batteries before charging again to save on battery life.

Worked great for shore lunch this year in Canada. Cleaned 12 walleyes each day without loosing a charge.

Talked to a guy who used one in Alaska. He claimed he could do a lot of fish before having to swith batteries.


----------

